# Ive got a 320td at the moment



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

My Boxster is in having a couple of wheels repaired (nothing to do with me ), & I have got a brand new 320td compact with 600 miles on the clock. This is my first extended period with a BMW, & it is rapidly growing on me. The build quality is absolutely faultless, & the interior is a fairly quiet place to be (engine excluded). The ride is not surprisingly softer than my S, but I find this makes me feel sick, with all the 'riding' over bumps (cannot put into words what I mean here!).

Its worst feature is the engine. It pulls fairly well (150hp & something like 230lbs/ft), but it sounds like diesels used to sound. It even makes the Focus diesel sound refined, which is a real letdown for an otherwise excellent car.

The interior is very spacious & looks pretty classy (much better than they look in pictures), & considering this is a basic model it has a pretty good stereo (which is needed to drown out the engine).

I guess the ultimate question is would I spend my own money on one. The answer would be no. If I were looking to spend circa Â£23k on a sensible car I would without hesitation be getting an A4. The BM is a really good car, but the engine is just too noisy & the price a little too high for what you get.

P.S. I cannot for the life of me find the indicators.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> My Boxster is in having a couple of wheels repaired (nothing to do with me ), & I have got a brand new 320td compact with 600 miles on the clock. This is my first extended period with a BMW, & it is rapidly growing on me. The build quality is absolutely faultless, & the interior is a fairly quiet place to be (engine excluded). The ride is not surprisingly softer than my S, but I find this makes me feel sick, with all the 'riding' over bumps (cannot put into words what I mean here!).
> 
> Its worst feature is the engine. It pulls fairly well (150hp & something like 230lbs/ft), but it sounds like diesels used to sound. It even makes the Focus diesel sound refined, which is a real letdown for an otherwise excellent car.
> 
> ...


Indicators? I am still waiting for someone to educate me on the details or this particular concept. 

Who'd have a 4 cylinder car anyway? So primitive and uncooth whatevre the fuel type   The 6 pot diesel is a peach and very hard to tell it's fuel source.

Don't presume the A4 is any quieter. It isn't. I take a few out from the pool from time to time. The coarse petrol 1.8T drones at 85mph or 4Krpm cruising, the pumpe duise 1.9tdi is noisier than any of the competitive common rail diesels, and they all have excessive wind noise around the A pillars at 90ish, plus snatchy brakes and vague steering. Nice interiors though and I still prefer the Audi external styling, but I find the 3 dynamics and driver environment/control eons ahead.

Of course it is not really fair comparing the Compact with the A4, since the presence of a hatchback always increases internal noise transmission, and BMW put in less noise damping in Compact to differentiate the more expensive saloon variants.

Also being used to Porsche Sports suspenion, of course you will get a softer ride in the non M-sport suspension equipped Compact. I presume yours didn't have the 18" wheels and lower, stiffer ride that comes with the Sport option? Do try an A4 1.9tdi with standard or SE supension for contrast for a ride that somehow manages to be hard and paradoxically rolls all over the place. Mrs C can't go in one as she corners better on a sports pack. 

Of course you are welcome to try the 500nm smooth diesel six in mine. I just know you'll be impressed.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you manage to overide the default "fog lights on" mode perhaps you could pop onto some BMW forums and let them know how you did it.

It would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Indicators? Â I am still waiting for someone to educate me on the details or this particular concept.


Lol, exactly. I had no trouble finding the indicators in any of the other cars I have driven.



> Who'd have a 4 cylinder car anyway? So primitive and uncooth whatevre the fuel type  Â


Lol, I would happily have the 1.9PD engine in a golf, & after direct comparison I am confident it is far more refined than the 320 engine. I have been in a 6cylinder diesel & agree they are fantastically refined, & dont really sound like a diesel at all.



> Don't presume the A4 is any quieter. Â It isn't. Â I take a few out from the pool from time to time. The coarse petrol 1.8T drones at 85mph or 4Krpm cruising, the pumpe duise 1.9tdi is noisier than any of the competitive common rail diesels, and they all have excessive wind noise around the A pillars at 90ish, plus snatchy brakes and vague steering. Â Nice interiors though and I still prefer the Audi external styling, but I find the 3 dynamics and driver environment/control eons ahead.


I guess this is where we are all different . I had a 2.0FSI A4 while my TT was in for work a while back & was amazed at how quiet it was. It was the quietest car I can rememeber going in for a long time, & I pretty much made my mind up then that when I grow up & get a sensible car it will be an A4. I also prefer the styling of the A4, both inside & out, although having now been in a 3series I am very impressed.



> Of course it is not really fair comparing the Compact with the A4, since the presence of a hatchback always increases internal noise transmission, and BMW put in less noise damping in Compact to differentiate the more expensive saloon variants.


My main reason for comparison was one of price, rather than similarity. Given the choice of 3series compact, or A4 saloon I would choose the A4.



> Also being used to Porsche Sports suspenion, of course you will get a softer ride in the non M-sport suspension equipped Compact.


Close to where I live there is an annoying bridge, & the Boxster is still the only car I have ever been in which manages to go over it at speed without fuss.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Of course you are welcome to try the 500nm smooth diesel six in mine. Â I just know you'll be impressed.


The parents of my sisters boyfriend have a new 330d which they love, & I am hoping to get a go in that soon, otherwise I might have to take you up on that offer


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Lol, I would happily have the 1.9PD engine in a golf, & after direct comparison I am confident it is far more refined than the 320 engine. I have been in a 6cylinder diesel & agree they are fantastically refined, & dont really sound like a diesel at all.


We have had a PD engined Passat and a TD4 engined Freelander (as older 320td) and the TD4 was a better engine by far for everything except economy. Smoother, quieter and not as peaky as the 1.9 PD.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> We have had a PD engined Passat and a TD4 engined Freelander (as older 320td) and the TD4 was a better engine by far for everything except economy. Smoother, quieter and not as peaky as the 1.9 PD.


Hmmm, I guess there must be some variation in them.

I said goodbye to it today, & it grew on me a lot. If it werent so ugly from the back, & didnt have the ugliest wingmirrors I have seen on a modern car, I think I might have been tempted with one as a sensible car.

So, so glad to have my S back though.


----------

